# anyone know any builders who could help with a question?



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

I have sadly had at least one unwanted visitor in the house last week...small ,furry, whiskers and a long tail.  We have mice!

I got the council round to put the poison down and my job is to cover (with wire mesh) the airvents to the outside of our house and in the garage.

I was advised to get silicone and expanding foam to use to attach the mesh to the walls (the latter to block up certain holes).  So I have been trying to fix the darn things on this afternoon.  Wont stay put.  Have tried silicone, duct tape (at least to hold in place til the silicone "sets", nails. All sorts.  Anyone help me with what I am doing wrong or what else I can use?  I am finding it difficult to keep my sanity 
atm...

Thanks.


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi, have you tried the expanding foam in a can, you'd probably be able to give the corners of the mesh a blob each and as it sets quickly, hold it still til it's stuck


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

... sorry!

EBW short of just getting a 'man who can' to do it for you the only advise I can give is to absolutely make sure you wear gloves when using the foam - if you get it on your skin it is an utter mare to get off and it all goes black and hard and is horrible (I speak from (my father's) experience )

Good luck though


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks people

Yes I tried the foam stuff it didnt work, yes it got on my hands, yes my hands have black bits on (sadly its also on my fleece coat thingy!)

Today I cut the mesh to fit across the vents with no overlap and used some staple things to kind of like pin it to the holes in the vent...not ideal but itll do for now I guess


----------

